# Sears Spyder flame seat



## nort850 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 1966 chrome Sears Spyder Mark VII that needs a seat to complete the restoration.  It was a white Troxel with red flames on the horn of the seat.  Anyone know where I can find one?


----------

